
Inside the short, troubled life of a music start-up - mgcreed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10303994-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
allenbrunson
i think this kind of model is doomed. trying to get the old-skule record
labels involved is a recipe for failure.

i'd prefer to see a whole bunch of boutique web 2.0 record labels, making new
stars out of heretofore unknown acts, using entirely new revenue models.

------
michael_dorfman
_In one case, the start-up spent $300,000 to host a video from pop singer
Alicia Keys that managers claimed would draw 1 million new users. But without
any of her hit songs in the clip, only 5,000 visitors showed up._

Ouch.

